# Household goods online shops?



## Gray Matter (Jun 30, 2011)

Could anyone recommend some Portugese online shops as in furniture and bedding, and are there many good garden centres/nurseries?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Garden centres, nurseries all over the place but varies area to area and will tend to be around the centres of population, you need to give some clue where, Portugal might be small but not that small and extremley varied, also every Camra town has a weekly market so there is generally a plant section selling seasonal items anything from lettuce plugs to trees


----------

